# [fotd]: oh so humid



## lipshock (Jul 4, 2007)

.......


----------



## n_c (Jul 4, 2007)

oooooooooo pretty...ur skin looks amazing!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 4, 2007)

skin is perfect (im sure from all the water..lol)..makeup is gorgous..and i see u get that big ole iphone..lol..i like it all girl


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Jul 4, 2007)

Ok you are perfect
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! Your eyes are amazing. Your lips are awesome. Even your little nose is so cute!


----------



## VioletB (Jul 4, 2007)

You are absolutely amazingly gorgeous!  May I ask what you use on your brows??  They are perfect.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jul 4, 2007)

Flawless ...everything about your face is insane !


----------



## aziajs (Jul 4, 2007)

This is fantastic.  I thought you were a MAC MA???


----------



## Bybs (Jul 4, 2007)

Flawless!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jul 4, 2007)

ahhhh u have the iphone!!! im green with envy lol....but ur makeup, skin, and brows look stunning as usual!!!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jul 4, 2007)

what do you use that's made your skin so perfect?!


----------



## chrisantiss (Jul 4, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## astronaut (Jul 4, 2007)

Okay, your skin is flawless, makeup is great, brows are perfect, and i want your iphone!


----------



## entipy (Jul 4, 2007)

I can see why you got so many compliments. That is perfectly gorgeous!!


----------



## Pure Vanity (Jul 4, 2007)

Your stunning.


----------



## zori (Jul 4, 2007)

Wow, you look flawless! Very pretty. What do you use on your brows?


----------



## asian_eyes (Jul 4, 2007)

You have perfect skin!!Damn !!!

Snog is a good shade on you, and green looks great =)


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_what do you use that's made your skin so perfect?!_

 

ditto.  i'd pay a million bucks for skin as perfect as yours.  you look like an airbrushed magazine photo!!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Jul 4, 2007)

I love this look on you! The eye/lip/cheek combo is just perfection!
Humid has become one of my favorite e/s! You gotta try UD Graffiti though...you will love it!


----------



## majacat (Jul 4, 2007)

hey you! 
May i ask what brand your contacs are? looove them


----------



## Danapotter (Jul 4, 2007)

Gorgeous and flawless. I love your phone too


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 4, 2007)

wow. Gorgeous.


----------



## lipshock (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VioletB* 

 
_You are absolutely amazingly gorgeous!  May I ask what you use on your brows??  They are perfect._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zori* 
_Wow, you look flawless! Very pretty. What do you use on your brows?_

 
My brows are a constant battle, hah.  They have their good days and they have their bad days.  But thank you!

I use MAC's Spiked eyebrow pencil, Embark eyeshadow, and Clear Browset.  Oh, and Studio Finish Concealor in NW40 or NC42.  Without these four things, they are far from perfect!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jul 4, 2007)

Love this!! It looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## lipshock (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_This is fantastic.  I thought you were a MAC MA???_

 
No way!  A receptionist at a salon/spa.  I wish I was though!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 
_what do you use that's made your skin so perfect?!_

 
I have no idea, but I am going to say good genes, maybe?  I am constantly switching up my skincare routine but I've recently fallen in love with Avene and La Roche Posay products!


----------



## lipshock (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *majacat* 

 
_May i ask what brand your contacs are? looove them_

 
Of course you can!  They are Freshlook Colourblends in Gray.  I love them, but I pretty much love all the contacts made by Freshlook!  HTH!

And thanks everyone!  But I've gotta say, my skin is FAR from perfect.  It's all the Studio Fix Fluid!


----------



## applefrite (Jul 4, 2007)

You are beautiful ! 
Your skin is perfect . I love your makeup .


----------



## Pei (Jul 4, 2007)

U flawless beauty!


----------



## yummy411 (Jul 4, 2007)

gorgeous as always.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i want a tutorial (imagine a 5 y/o tantrum) lol.... i want to see how you do your brows and highlighter.. yes perfect skin!!


----------



## j_absinthe (Jul 4, 2007)

Holy crap your skin looks awesome.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 4, 2007)

Soo very pretty!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 4, 2007)

*



WOW! *

*When my page loaded with your pics, my eyes opened wide and I literally said "WOW" aloud!!!!*

*Your eyes look BEAUTIFUL. The colors absolutely POP with your skintone...and speaking of skin....DAMN girl!!!! You have *the* most amazing skin!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Now this is what FOTD's are all about!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## This Is Mine (Jul 4, 2007)

Your skin is sooo amazing!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## janelovesyou (Jul 4, 2007)

Wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 way to be totally perfect!


----------



## Mars818 (Jul 4, 2007)

your skin IS FLAWLESS!! What camera do you use?!?!


----------



## KTB (Jul 4, 2007)

I'd love to know how you did this since I have and love HUmid but can't get it to look like that


----------



## lipshock (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*



WOW! *

*When my page loaded with your pics, my eyes opened wide and I literally said "WOW" aloud!!!!*

*Your eyes look BEAUTIFUL. The colors absolutely POP with your skintone...and speaking of skin....DAMN girl!!!! You have *the* most amazing skin!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Now this is what FOTD's are all about!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 

How awesome are you, Yvette!  Thanks for such a sweet compliment!


----------



## lipshock (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mars818* 

 
_your skin IS FLAWLESS!! What camera do you use?!?!_

 

I use a Canon PowerShot SD 450 Digital ELPH with 5.0 megapixels.  I've had it for about two years now and I love it.  Canon cameras are awesome!


----------



## lipshock (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KTB* 

 
_I'd love to know how you did this since I have and love HUmid but can't get it to look like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well, I have to say that Humid wasn't the central e/s in this as I only used it in the outer corners and on top of Wondergrass e/s.  So, maybe try mixing and layering it over other greens?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seeing as this look was so simple, I could be able to scrounge up a tutorial on it.


----------



## femme2mac (Jul 4, 2007)

Dang!!!!Waow! you look really really beautiful! Thats just amazing! you look just like one of this star, or should i say...better than one of this star! Wonderful job!


----------



## femme2mac (Jul 4, 2007)

How long did it take you to do? That is just FABULOUS !!!


----------



## gigiproductions (Jul 4, 2007)

ur freakin gorgeous


----------



## mommymac (Jul 4, 2007)

Your skin is simply beautiful, your eye make-up is one of the best I've seen.  I have Humid and it is one of my favorite I'm going to try your method for my shadow look.


----------



## Odette (Jul 4, 2007)

Stunning! Greens looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## Aevalin (Jul 4, 2007)

Wow!  Your skin looks amazing, the eye colour is great on you and I love the lip colour too.  And I covet your iPhone.


----------



## starangel2383 (Jul 4, 2007)

that green looks amazing on your skin, it makes everything pop! how are you enjoying your iphone?


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 5, 2007)

I love this look.  You look like a doll!!


----------



## slvrlips (Jul 5, 2007)

gorgeous 
I love your skin and new iphone


----------



## powderpaint (Jul 5, 2007)

Wow, your skin...flawless!!


----------



## freckles (Jul 5, 2007)

wow... your skin is perfect!!!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 5, 2007)

you look B E A utifull, OMG How flawless is your skin and your brows are perfect, love your style..... 

Is that the new I-Phone , how lucky are you they dont get released here until 2008.


----------



## marichan0803 (Jul 5, 2007)

you look flawless, thats so beautiful!


----------



## snowkei (Jul 5, 2007)

soooooooooooooooo pretty


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 5, 2007)

You look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 5, 2007)

Beautiful.
What do you use on your face?


----------



## k_im (Jul 5, 2007)

that looks so flawless! i would love to be able to recreate this look


----------



## flossy (Jul 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hunnybun* 

 
_ditto.  i'd pay a million bucks for skin as perfect as yours.  you look like an airbrushed magazine photo!!_

 
That's what I was going to say. I sat here and stared at your photos with envy, you are absolutely gorgeous! Your makeup is amazing and your hair looks great!


----------



## breathless (Jul 5, 2007)

yea. i think you should definately do a tutorial on this =]


----------



## Neon_Couture (Jul 5, 2007)

Flawless , I love it.


----------



## lipshock (Jul 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BinkysBaby* 

 
_What do you use on your face?_

 
In this one, I used Studio Fix Fluid in NC50 allover to even out my skintone and cover blemishes and then Studio Finish Concealor in NC42 under the eyes, and then I set it all with Studio Fix in N9 -- but I also alternate between that and Loose Blot Powder in Dark.

THe #180 and #182 brushes are so essential in me using those products.


----------



## lipshock (Jul 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *femme2mac* 

 
_How long did it take you to do? That is just FABULOUS !!!_

 

Because I was in a rush as I was running late, the eyes took me about 10 minutes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's why it's a little sloppy, imo.


----------



## RobinG (Jul 6, 2007)

Your so Damn pretty. I love your looks. Would you do my makep please? Keep up the posts.


----------



## draught (Jul 6, 2007)

beautiful!


----------



## kk-skinny (Jul 24, 2007)

love the look! and the iphone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i think my dad got that same case.


----------



## MacArtist (Jul 24, 2007)

insanely gorgeous and flawless, great job


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Nov 19, 2007)

bEAUTIFUL...hoW dO YOU get those FINE LINES JUST BELOW YOUR BROWN BONE, I THINK THAT IS SOOOO HOT


----------



## ne0ndice (Nov 19, 2007)

OMG You are the most gorgeous girl I've ever laid eyes on.


----------



## Karlalarla (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm speechless...you're perfect!!:O


----------



## iheartangE (Nov 19, 2007)

Gorgeous!  I've gotta request a tut for this-it is just fabulous!  I love the lips too-and you are friggin' stunning!!


----------



## maggiep07 (Nov 19, 2007)

your skin is FLAWLESS! beautiful! i love this look. by the way... what is your skin care regimen? 

LOVE this!


----------



## Bgirl17lovesMAC (Nov 19, 2007)

Beautiful skin...


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 19, 2007)

Girrrrl, your e/s combo, foundation are the business... whoa lurdie!!!


----------



## jenee.sum (Nov 20, 2007)

beautiful! i want ur skin!


----------



## kyoto (Nov 20, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful!  I always look forward to your FOTD's and would love to see a tutorial.  Whatever you're doing with your skin, keep it up because it looks just awesome.


----------



## darling (Nov 20, 2007)

Your skin is absolutely AMAAAZING


----------



## x_kcm-87_x (Nov 20, 2007)

Your make-up is fantastic,what a talent to have. Your skin is in such good condition aswell,really stunning =)


----------



## mandragora (Nov 20, 2007)

Dang! Your skin is flawless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Gorgeous eye m/u too.


----------



## miss_supra (Nov 20, 2007)

Absolutely lovely!


----------



## Britikitty (Nov 20, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous!

And I have the same wallpaper on my iPod Touch.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 20, 2007)

GORGEOUS! I love those colors on you.


----------



## Emmi (Nov 21, 2007)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Kristal (Nov 21, 2007)

you should work at MAC!
I always thought that you did.

This look is flawless!


P.S.
I lovvvve your avatar!!!


----------



## rubysubi (Nov 21, 2007)

OMG this look is beyond lovely.. for some reason i feel like i know you..do u go to UMD?


----------



## lipshock (Nov 22, 2007)

Whoah, you guys dug up an old one!  Hehe, but thanks so much!  This was one of my favourite looks on me.  I love greens!

_Rubysubi_-
Yes, I do go to UMD.  OMG, have we met before?

_Kristal_Uhles_-
I do work at MAC now.


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Jan 28, 2008)

This is so pretty, how do you get those fine lines right under your brows' those are so sexy in eyeshadow.


----------



## courtneyCORPSE (Jan 28, 2008)

I love this!
& your skin is flawless.


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, you look absolutely stunning !!


----------



## nunu (Jan 28, 2008)

stunning.,,just WOW!!


----------



## missjaclynrose (Jan 28, 2008)

your skin is sooo perfect! gorgeous! absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## SpeckyBecky (Jan 28, 2008)

SOOO pretty! I love it.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 28, 2008)

I love this!


----------



## girloflowers (Jan 28, 2008)

amazing amazing amazing!

i want your skin! its so perfect! and your eyebrows! aah!


----------



## Pamcakes (Jan 28, 2008)

Youre gorgeous..and your skin is amazing!


----------



## elisabethlayton (Jan 28, 2008)

This look is gorgeous on you! I absolutely love it! Amazing job...


----------



## SweetCheeks (Jan 28, 2008)

What skincare products do you use? You are AMAZING! Gorgeous, gorgeous girl!


----------



## xlakatex (Jan 28, 2008)

You look amazing! Ur skin is PERFECT


----------



## vweeks (Jan 28, 2008)

pretty! You look like this girl i went to hs with...


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow!  This is just beautiful.  Your skin is amazing and your brows are to die for!!


----------



## baby_blooz (Jan 28, 2008)

that  is beautiful !!!


----------



## mreichert (Jan 28, 2008)

Your skin is flawless!! Love everything about this look- great job!


----------



## bebixlove (Jan 29, 2008)

oh my gosh your skin looks so gooood
beautiful eyes!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Feb 1, 2008)

How did I miss this!!! Very pretty.


----------



## ZoZo (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow, you are so cute.


----------



## KiSmEt (Feb 6, 2008)

*Beautiful!*


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh wow that's absolutely gorgeous, you have such beautiful, flawless skin.


----------



## animacani (Sep 26, 2008)

Wow!! <3


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 26, 2008)

This look is fabulous! You make it look so easy!


----------



## Rennah (Sep 26, 2008)

Wow, this is gorgeous!


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh wow! This is amazing! Your skin looks like a doll's, and the greens are so vibrant on you!


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 26, 2008)

Nicky this look is absolutely GORGEOUS!  You look beautiful as always.  I wish you could do a tutorial on this look.  I am going out to get a few of these products because I have to try this look!

Btw.. what color studio fix do you wear?  NW45?


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 26, 2008)

So peeeeeeeeeeeerfect!

I love it! Makes me want to whip out my Humid e/s. I used to wear it all the time but I haven't in almost a year! It is TIME!


----------



## nafster (Sep 27, 2008)

wow this entire look looks so airbrushed and perfect!!!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 27, 2008)

The first thing i noticed... was your amazing skin.  You have the most beautiful skin i have ever seen.  Your makeup is flawless... you look stunning in green.


----------



## kathweezy (Sep 28, 2008)

i love this loook. look hella flawless


----------



## ling07 (Sep 28, 2008)

looks like you have no pores girl, amazing........


----------



## thedrinkgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow you look amazing!!!!


----------



## jollystuikie (Sep 28, 2008)

abosolutely gorgeous.


----------



## xoxredefined (Sep 28, 2008)

gorgeous! i love this look on you!! I think I might have to try green out now


----------



## aimerbijoux (Sep 28, 2008)

you are ridiculously beautiful. you have some mad makeup skills tooo omg I would kill for your skin.


----------



## BehindBluEyez (Sep 28, 2008)

LOVE THIS!!!!! You are so gorgeous!


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Sep 28, 2008)

I really like it my only cc would be to blend the green into the h/l so the lines not so harsh!


----------



## aimee (Sep 29, 2008)

wow loooovely
and your skin is flawless im jealous


----------



## Patricia (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, glad someone bumped this cos i love it!


----------



## iheartmakeup83 (Dec 28, 2008)

*Wow this is so beautiful*


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 28, 2008)

You don't look real! *pinches... she screams and slaps me... um yep, she's real.


----------



## shea_47 (Dec 28, 2008)

you are gorgeous!! and the green on your skin is soo lovely


----------



## Brittni (Dec 28, 2008)

Pretty


----------



## luvmkup (Dec 28, 2008)

Your skin looks flawless.


----------



## dz4shzy (Dec 28, 2008)

absouletly FLAWLESS and beautiful


----------



## Kitiara (Dec 28, 2008)

Gorgeous..

Please tell me you also have amazing photoshop skills along with makeup skills? its amazing.


----------



## MissResha (Dec 29, 2008)

damn...


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Dec 29, 2008)

one word FLAWLESS! LOVE IT


----------



## kayluv (Dec 30, 2008)

Beautiful!!


----------



## minni4bebe (Dec 30, 2008)

omg, ur skin is toooo perfect!!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 30, 2008)

OMG, you're so gorgeous!!!


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 30, 2008)

holy hell! your skin is like butta!


----------



## WileyCatyote (Jan 1, 2009)

You have amazing skin and those colors look fantastic on you!


----------



## jen77 (Jan 1, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## animacani (Jan 1, 2009)

I miss your fotd's =(


----------



## kyoto (Jan 1, 2009)

I miss your fotd's too.  You'll have to share your skincare secrets, because its amazing.


----------



## LilSphinx (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow, that green just POPS!! Looks wonderful!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 1, 2009)

Ugggghhh...Can you come do this look on me....I have all the colors just need YOU!!


----------



## Jewelybug (Jan 1, 2009)

beautiful! I am jealous of your eyes... and your phone! lol


----------



## unkn0wn (Jan 2, 2009)

i like your eyebrows.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 2, 2009)

OH MY LAWWWWWWWWWWWD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You are stunning my dear!!!! I'd love to have your skin!!..


----------



## Vaughn1999 (Jan 3, 2009)

so Beautiful!  Do you do U Tube tutorials?  Would love to see you 'demonstrate' the process.  Just gorgeous.


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 3, 2009)

oh my goodness you look PERFECT. no flaw whatsoever! Gorgeous!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jan 4, 2009)

Generic and nothing special? Yeah right! That looks amazing.


----------



## jen77 (Jan 5, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------

